
Docker images private registry as a service powered by Pikacloud - meister
https://medium.com/@pikacloud/welcome-pikacloud-docker-registry-9cdbff1a7c58
======
meister
We are introducing in this blog post our next component for developers and ops
people. Feel free to comment if you have ideas or suggestions.

